
Major new climate study rules out less severe global warming scenarios - nabla9
https://www.washingtonpost.com/weather/2020/07/22/climate-sensitivity-co2/
======
nabla9
An assessment of Earth's climate sensitivity using multiple lines of evidence
[https://doi.org/10.1029/2019RG000678](https://doi.org/10.1029/2019RG000678)

[https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019...](https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1029/2019RG000678)

------
thundergolfer
I would highly recommend “The Uninhabitable Earth”. I’m 27 and for at least 10
years I’ve been aware of the people trying valiantly to sound the alarm about
climate change, but only recently has this disaster sunk in.

Maybe it’s because it was the right book at the right time, but reading
through I could felt my connection with the emergency in my stomach.

I can only guess that this is true, but at times reading it I’d sense an
uneasiness in myself like I was learning of an imminent world war. Given what
Climate Change is and what destruction looms, it’s the most appropriate
disposition I’ve had towards the problem.

------
digitalsushi
If I can figure out exactly how many beers it takes to get stomach cancer, I
should be fine to have exactly one fewer.

I just need to know I am measuring this very precisely.

------
melling
“An analysis finds the most likely range of warming from doubling carbon
dioxide to be between 4.1 to 8.1 degrees Fahrenheit.“

------
gmantg
If this was indeed such a problem, the world would be on a strict lockdown for
next few years. It isn't happening because the expected global warming is too
far in the future: too far for the ruling class to care. Downvote all you
want.

~~~
Udik
> too far for the ruling class to care

Why would the "ruling class" care less than everyone else? Don't they live on
the same planet?

~~~
gmantg
They probably know that visible effects of global warming won't manifest
themselves until a century later: enough time for them and their kids. They
don't care about their hypothetical grandkids. When the world starts
collapsing in a century, they expect to have machines to fully replace 99% of
the workforce: so most of the populace will fight for scare sources of clean
water, while the rich would live somewhere in new Zealand, protected by
unapproachable army of machines. That's what I think is their plan. However, I
also think it's a naive plan.

~~~
Udik
> visible effects of global warming won't manifest themselves until a century
> later: enough time for them and their kids

This is true for you as well. So why would they care less than you do?

~~~
gmantg
My opinion is irrelevant here. I'm not giving orders to suspend or resume the
economy.

